# Anyone ever seen a WW2 Skoda Tank?



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I have one in 1:48th scale and four in Axis and Allies scale, but I wonder if there's one in 1/72nd scale. I'm looking to use them in a wargame.

It's the Romanian tank the R2. I forget the Czech name/number.

ThanX!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Go to squadron.com and use the search engine and type in Skoda. 
If anyone makes one Squadron probably carries it!

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You will have more luck looking for the Panzer 38(t) or Panzer 35 (t). Both have been modelled in 1/72 and 1/35 scale, with the 38(t) being basically done to death. SOL even made a resin one in 1/16


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for the link to Squadron. 

They didn't have much for Skoda tanks, so I typed in "Romania" and ended up with a lot more selection including a few 1/72nd scale IAR 80 models - something I was looking for!

Now...if only I had some money to order them.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Skoda is not a Romanian tank per se. It is a Czech built vehicle. The Romanians used the Tacam R-2 tank destroyer, which was made by using ex German Panzer 35(t) chassis and the Russian 76.2 mm field gun. CMK makes an R-2 in 1/35 scale.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Djnick66 - The only truely build Romanian item was the IAR 80 & 81 aircraft. However, this Czech Skoda tank, called the R-2 LT-35 was purchaced from them from Czech and then later, when Germany took over, the Germans kept supplying Romania with these tanks. 

From what I have researched, the Tacam was built like you say, but is a somewhat different tank. 

I do have the 1/35th scale kit from CMK. I bought it at one of our model kit shows last year, the Rocky Moutain Model Club.

Anyway...here's a funny story....the company "Battlefront" just phoned me today at my hobby store - Monster Hobbies - and asked if I wanted to carry their products, being a WW2 battle game called "Flames Of War" and the Galeforce 9 line of tools. 

After talking to the salesman and looking into their products on the net, I discovered that they have all the Romanian Millitary stuffs (Tanks, Guns and Figures) for their games. These are 15mm scale, which I am hoping is close to 1/72nd. Either way, I find it ironic that here I am thinking of introducing the customers to war games, having them paint some figures, and now I get a phone call from a wargamming compnay. What are the odds?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Romanians also made some Maresal tank destroyers before they collapsed and switched sides. Its like the Hetzer.


----------

